# Tamaqua Pa A. RAAB DC SQUAT



## privvydigger (Aug 24, 2009)

I thought I'd post this because it came out sweet and I've never seen such defined blow marks in a squat like this....I just spun it for Slakoper.  It is a double collared squat from Tamaqua but one of the varients we don't see often.  These pics don't do it justice....


----------



## privvydigger (Aug 24, 2009)

try to show some coller


----------



## privvydigger (Aug 24, 2009)

here's the blow marks.......i guess.....


----------



## privvydigger (Aug 24, 2009)

By the way slake your bill for spinning came out to be $2355.49 + Tax....
 Shippings 10 bucks anywhere in the country.....Ins is option but reccomended.  
 Payment in full within 2 minutes of sent email or forfieture of said antique bottle.....
 I know your probably already in the rack so I'd like to thank you in advance....


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 24, 2009)

Nice![]

 Funny, too!


----------



## Penn Digger (Aug 28, 2009)

Awesome squat, great pics!


----------



## Plumbata (Aug 29, 2009)

Nice bottle, Who knew an A Raab would go through the trouble of starting a bottling works? Usually they are more than satisfied with just running a gas station or a retail liquor store.


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 29, 2009)

Maybe it had a genie in it?


----------



## privvydigger (Aug 29, 2009)

ouch.....good one.............


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 29, 2009)

Sorry, that was dorky, wasn't it? []


----------

